# Unable to scan



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I wonder if someone could tell me what this means. 

I have a Mac computer and I have been having problems with it going very slow and the pinwheel shows up just about every day and really slows things down.

So today I did a full system scan with Avast and the results say:

Scanned files: 752291
Items: 752564
Infections: 0
Unable to scan: 276

What does it mean by 'unable to scan'?

Barb


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are usually files that are part of the permanent B I O S , and are never changed by a virus, because they are not access-able . they are read only. 

ED


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, thank you Ed. It had me worried.

Barb


----------

